# Fish chips and mushy peas success...



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2014)

I expect voluminous applause! Dad's 86th birthday today so he has been over from Holland and we went to a local restaurant to celebrate. I had fish, chips and mushy peas for the first time in forever. BG before 7.5, BG 4.5 hours later 4.6. Slice of Burgen to offset whisky intake and 5.7 before bed - result!


----------



## Redkite (Mar 2, 2014)

Sometimes it just all works perfectly . Happy birthday to your Dad!


----------



## Pete H (Mar 2, 2014)

What a result ! Top of the class for that one .. You can go to sleep now with a contented mind  and a full belly


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2014)

Cheers guys, main problem is that I fancied another plateful straight after!


----------



## AJLang (Mar 2, 2014)

Massive applause. Happy birthday to your dad


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I expect voluminous applause! Dad's 86th birthday today so he has been over from Holland and we went to a local restaurant to celebrate. I had fish, chips and mushy peas for the first time in forever. BG before 7.5, BG 4.5 hours later 4.6. Slice of Burgen to offset whisky intake and 5.7 before bed - result!



Happy Birthday to your Dad 
I hope you wake with good numbers as well. 
I know from past experience the first few hours no problem at all then from about 5 AM the numbers tend to rise unless a temp basal is set to counteract it.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday to your dad 

Sounds wonderful, cannot remember when I last had fish and chips, how did you get such good results I would be allover the place, clever you !!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Happy Birthday to your Dad
> I hope you wake with good numbers as well.
> I know from past experience the first few hours no problem at all then from about 5 AM the numbers tend to rise unless a temp basal is set to counteract it.



I woke to a 6.3, so pretty pleased with that


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I woke to a 6.3, so pretty pleased with that



Wow well done you. So fish and chips are back on the menu then


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 2, 2014)

Fish and chips EVERY DAY if you can guarantee tee those results


----------



## pav (Mar 2, 2014)

With those results you can add the fish & chips back onto your treats list .


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2014)

pav said:


> With those results you can add the fish & chips back onto your treats list .



Could be a dangerous move!  I did whack in a lot of insulin for it!


----------



## pav (Mar 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Could be a dangerous move!  I did whack in a lot of insulin for it!



Looks like you got the amount of insulin spot on, How much extra did you whack in to compensate?


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 2, 2014)

Northerner hope you enjoyed your fish chips & mushy peas & Happy 86th Birthday to your Dad X


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 2, 2014)

Jealous? Me? Nah, not at all. Well done and happy birthday to your dad.


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 2, 2014)

Well done Northy and happy Birthday to your Dad.


----------



## Pattidevans (Mar 2, 2014)

Excellent outcome Northie.  Many happy returns to your Dad.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2014)

pav said:


> Looks like you got the amount of insulin spot on, How much extra did you whack in to compensate?



I had about 40% more than I would normally inject for an evening meal


----------



## pav (Mar 2, 2014)

That's a lot extra insulin, can see why fish and chips is off your eating list of foods.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 2, 2014)

Those results are  better than a non diabetic Northy !  Well done & hope your dad had a good day


----------



## Riri (Mar 2, 2014)

Brilliant result - I bet you savoured every moment of them - nothing better. Glad you all had a good day.


----------



## spiritfree (Mar 2, 2014)

Well done Alan. Ireally fancy fish and chips now. hahahaha


----------

